

The most depressing image on the Internet, courtesy of Udacity - peteretep
http://imgur.com/ObzzrZo

======
smt88
I'm assuming these people are junior-level. They're not designing a UI from
scratch or anything.

For front-end stuff, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do the kind of work
that a junior employee would do, especially if they're not designing anything.

What kind of person would you prefer became a front-end web dev? It doesn't
require a CS degree to be great at it, even though a CS degree certainly helps
a lot.

------
serf
I'd have taken the pro golf route...

